# Sharing my clamp on scraper design



## dhoodlum (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi All, this is my first design for creating an anderson clamp on scraper. It's dimensioned to fit on a 1/8"x1"x18" thick steel plate to clamp a very large carbide insert, but it can be adapted to fit any size. Please tell me what you think! Just wanted to share because I could only find one other design on this forum. Please share your designs if you have them, I would love to see them.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 19, 2020)

i don't have any designs for the scraper blade holders to share, 
but i think your design is spot on! 
nice work.


----------

